#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Transformada (T-Mágico)

## GilvanEnriconi

A PRIMAVERA WIRELESS
O recurso existente no MK chamado de Nstreme Dual serve para usar dois cartões numa mesma placa de forma que um cartão funcione como TX e o outro como Rx. O seu objetivo é construir um link chamado “full duplex”. Grande invenção. Com este procedimento você irá dobrar o throghput no enlace. Quando usarmos este recurso devemos usar antena com polarização dupla ou duas antenas de cada lado. Mas há um porém.
Atenção, o processador e o roteador estão na placa RB da MK e continuará com a sua mesma capacidade, mesmo depois de implementado o Nstreme. O número de clientes que pode ser atendido é definido por esta capacidade da placa. 
Se o interesse for o de dobrar o throghput do enlace tens que observar se não estamos pedindo que o throghput fique maior que o throghput da placa, claro que isso seria impossível.
No entanto, em muitos enlaces necessitamos ter na placa throghput maiores para atender uma grande LAN no seus extremos, a solução então é usar o T Mágico. Ligue duas placas MK cada uma com um cartão no T Mágico e este ligue na antena. Grande jogada né?
Tudo é uma questão de adequação entre a arquitetura da instalação e a sua necessidade. T Mágico não veio para substituir, mas para fazer parte de um conjunto de soluções. Vou dar um exemplo:
Se a torre não suporta mais outra antena, o T Mágico é a solução.
Uma boa implantação num POP com apenas 20 clientes dentro de um raio de 4km, seria feita com a instalação de uma antena Omini mais uma placa e um cartão. Quando o POP crescer e o número de clientes ultrapassarem a capacidade da placa do MK, você deve instalar outra placa com cartão na mesma antena Omini acrescentando o T Mágico. Se o POP continuar crescendo repita a instalação. O último passo será instalar antenas setoriais com T Mágico e placas MK. Considere sempre que os canais escolhidos devem sempre estar separados por três canais. 
Dizer que uma antena setorial é melhor que uma antena omini é o mesmo que dizer que o verão é melhor que o inverno, não tem cabimento. 
O crescimento obriga á mudanças na arquitetura, o importante é saberes para que serve o T Mágico e o que podes fazer com ele, então no seu caminho sempre haverá uma primavera.
No caso de um ponto á ponto com antenas direcionais considere também que existe uma diferença entre o throghput do enlace e a capacidade do rádio. Se o interesse for o de dobrar o throghput do enlace podes fazê-lo com o T Mágico ou com o alimentador duplo usando uma placa e dois cartões, *mas se quiseres dobrar a capacidade instalada, terás que usar o T Mágico com duas placas MK cada uma com um cartão.* Esta é a primavera.
Muito mais teria a conversar sobre o T Mágico com aqueles que sabem perder tempo na vida, com aqueles que conseguem perceber que um fenômeno nunca é um caso isolado na natureza, para aquele anteneiros que nunca deixam o encanto passar por desapercebido na sua frente. Querem ver?
Se num T Mágico entrar por um lado o medo e por o outro lado o respeito o que sai é a admiração. A psicologia também nos inspira a compreender a Física e ela tambem possui a sua magia.
Ando meio ocupado organizando meu próximo curso que será em São Paulo ainda este mês. Estão me fazendo perguntas cada vez mais difíceis de responder, Então, nas madrugadas longas enquanto as estrelas se exibem no céu eu preparo o curso para me exibir na terra. De dia as estrelas voltam para o seu berço, enquanto eu continuo no palco representando o meu papel. Sei que não existem muitos papeis, que todos se repetem, por isso olho para as pessoas parecidas comigo, para ver se enxergo nos seus olhos algum desejo sublimado de trocar a polaridade humana para a derradeira posição horizontal. Digam-me caros jovens, isso também não é um T Mágico?
Um abraço e até a próxima primavera.
Gilvan

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Meu caro Gilvan,

polêmica é contigo mesmo!

Suas palavras me fizeram lembrar de um antigo professor de filosofia (nos anos 90) que dizia que o poeta e o filósofo são dois amigos que moram em montanhas separadas. Além de engenharia também, como eu, estudou ou estuda filosofia?

Segundo esse mesmo professor - que sempre falava de Parmênides, um homem dos primórdios da ciência e da filosofia - dizia que parmênides admirava tanto as estrelas, embora não entendesse como funcionava o universo, que andava sempre de cabeça muito erguida e esquecia de olhar para o chão. Resultado: sempre tropeçava em uma pedra ou caía em um buraco. Seu auxiliar sempre reclamava: "mestre, por que não olhas por onde andas?". E Parmênides de imediato respondia: "porque eu sei o que tem aqui em baixo, por isso ocupo do meu tempo em estudar as estrelas e aquilo que ainda não conheço".

Esse seu curso deve ser bom... e polêmico! Mas, cada um admira suas estrelas, tem seu modo de enxergar o saber e cada um tem o seu modo de viver. Felicidades.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Gilvan,

voce ficou de enviar um T-MAGICO para testes.. estou aguardando até hoje !!

----------


## ricardoandre

Muito boa a idéia, seria uma solução para locais sem possibilidade de grandes estruturas. Muitos ainda criticam essa idéia mas eu estou a espera dela no mercado como uma ferramenta para trabalho. Abraços e boa sorte

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

ANATEL *Agencia Nacional de Telecomunicações*
* Escritório Regional Rio Grande do Sul*
* Av. Princesa Isabel, 778 90620-000 Porto Alegre –RS-*


*Ofício n° 3347/2010/ERO05-Anatel*

* Porto Alegre, 03 de setembro de 2.010.*

*Assunto: Resposta a Correspondencia recebida.*

*Prezados*

* Em atenção à correspondência recebida nesse Escritório Regional em 03 de agosto de 2.010, a seguir transcrevemos manifestação da Gerencia de Certificação.*
*Em atenção ao memorando acima citado, de 05 de agosto de 2.010, por meio do qual foi encaminhada a carta de empresa GEENGE, onde a mesma apresenta pedido de homologação provisória , informamos que:*
* A verificação feita na correspondência enviada pela citada empresa em anexo ao memorando mostra, que o equipamento chamado de T Mágico GE se entendido como divisor de sinais 1:2 conforme consta na figura “MODO 1” não é passível de certificação até o presente momento.*
* Finalizando nossa posição é de que o cliente seja informado de que o seu equipamento como divisor de potência de 1:2, não é passível de certificação.*


*ENG. JOÃO JACOB BETTONI*
* Gerente Regional*
* ANATEL*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*ANTENA SECADORA*
*Parece que o mancebão entendeu. A ficha que estava entupindo a compreensão finalmente caiu, mesmo que atrazada caiu.* 
*O ilustríssimo mancebo lembrou-me de um outro cidadão dono de uma empresa produtora de maçã que certa feita pediu-me que inventasse uma antena capaz de desidratar as maçãs que nasciam fora de estação. Estas maçãs não serviam para consumo como fruta, mas eram excelentes para fazer chá, bastaria desidrata-las. Ali estava um desafio adorável, arregacei as mangas do avental e fui eu para o covil das antenas.*
*Passado algum tempo, apresentei minha criação para o fruticultor. Era um tonel cuja tampa e o fundo eram parábolas onde de uma para a outra trafegava um fluxo de radio frequencia responsável pela desidratação da fruta dentro deste tonel. Recebi meu dinheiro e o homem das maçãs foi-se embora com o trovejão na garupa.*
*Passado muito tempo encontrei a criatura numa feira agricola e tivemos essa conversa:*
*-Olá como vão as maçãs?*
*-Não vendo mais maçã, só chá, a antena secadora, associada com o valor agregado do chá mostrou que era preferível vender chá a vender fruta.*
*Nos despedimos e eu continuei caminhando entre os stands olhando os implementos agrículas para ver se com uma antena eu não poderia aumentar a produção ou quem sabe substituir um homem no processo produtivo. Não riam, dizem que já existe antena inteligente.*
*Mas não consegui me esquecer do fruticultor, de como as últimas frutas do pé, aquelas atrasadas na maturação, tinham sido as mais importantes de todo o pomar. Uma idéia me ocorreu; O último mancebo foi o mais importante.* 
*No fundo do baú das minhas lembranças escolares de quando cursava Filosofia, lembrei uma frase do filósofo alemão Marcuse, que se preocupava com o desenvolvimento descontrolado da tecnologia: Os opostos se identificam.*
*Acho que vou telefonar para o mancebão para ver se ele não quer comprar um T Mágico, vou adorar botar a mão no bolso dele, ainda mais agora que a ANATEL liberou total.*
*A propósito, aqueles que já compraram o T Mágico e estão usando, podem se municiar da carta da Anatel para afugentar qualquer interferência que venha a fiscalizar o T Mágico. Boa essa né?*
*Gilvan.*

----------


## ivangalves

> Bem, no geral está certo (Agora, finalmente) porem devo ressaltar que raramente o processador da RB é o gargalo do sistema. 
> 
> E deve-se pensar se um sistema não homologado como o T-Mágico vale a pena diante da simples possibilidade de usar duas antenas.


Caro Jorge, 

Sou leigo em legislação da anatel, mas você poderia me informar se este equipamento vai aumentar a potência do sinal ou vai mudar algo na frequência que vai sair fora das "normas", ou padrões adotados pela tia ana ????

Ivan Galves

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Eu perdi alguma coisa do tópico ou esse "T-Mágico" é um divisor de potência? O mesmo que muitos chamam divisor de frequência.....

Olha, eu não uso e nem pretendo usar divisor de potência/frequência em 2.4GHz/5.8GHz. Pelo que eu sei não é permitido pela Anatel. Vou verificar e confirmo.

Quanto a cabos de rede esses devem ser homologados na Anatel. Todos os grandes fabricantes ou importadores nacionais, como Furukawa e Nexans, homologam seus cabos.

----------


## luizbe

Por favor, alguem que já tenha usado o tal T Magico, que poste imagens e resultados..
quero ver um POP com omni com 400 usuarios!!!!!!!!!!!!!

como eu não comprei e não testei, não vou falar nada, apenas esperar as evidências!!!

----------


## 1929

> ANATEL *Agencia Nacional de Telecomunicações*
> * Escritório Regional Rio Grande do Sul*
> * Av. Princesa Isabel, 778 90620-000 Porto Alegre –RS-*
> 
> 
> *Ofício n° 3347/2010/ERO05-Anatel*
> 
> * Porto Alegre, 03 de setembro de 2.010.*
> 
> ...


Eu agora fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha. Qual o motivo pelo qual o produto não é passível Qual elemento inserido na linha de transmissão precisa de homologação, então porque eles não querem homologar ? Gilvan, precisa ver mais de perto esta questão. Em que resolução eles se enquadram para negar a homologação? 
Eu peguei um desses T na mão e não vejo o real motivo pelo qual não poderá ser homologado.
Eu não usei, mas já li relatos de quem usa e gostou. Porque então não brigar pela homologação, já que veio para complementar os recursos disponíveis?
Já fêz uma consultoria, como por ex. o Eng. Marcos Centeno aí de Porto Alegre? Ele mexe só com a legislação de telecomunicações.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Ainda bem que não é homologado. O espectro radio elétrico já está muito confuso. Divisores de potência contribuiriam com o aumento da poluição eletromagnética. Imaginem uma antena omnidirecional com 4 "T-Mágico" e oito transceptores? Ajudaria e muito os provedores irregulares ou que podem investir pouco. Mas, a relação custo benefício é muito pequena para os problemas advindos.

Fico imaginando daqui a 10 ou 15 anos como não estarão as rádiofrequências (licenciadas ou não) com essas e outras "criatividades".

----------


## luizbe

*"não é passível de certificação até o presente momento",*
*acredito que quiz dizer que não é necessário ser homologado! ou eu que estou errado?*
*Gilvan, responde aí.*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

-HOMOLOGAÇÃO DO T MÁGICO-
 Segundo o texto do oifício na Anatel eu entendi que não precisa homologar o T Mágico. Como o Ofício foi assinado pelo Gerente Regional da Anatel o documento passa a ter valor jurídico pois o Eng. João Jacob Bettoni representa o nosso governo nos assuntos de telecom aqui no RGS. Agora estamos dentro da lei, estou vendendo o T Mágico que segundo o govero não precisa homologar. 
 Acho que o distinto profissional está muito confuso senão outra coisa. Vejam só o que eu vou contar:
 Houve no mês passado um evento promovido pela INTERNETSUL em Porto Alegre que foi chamdo de FORUM DO PLBL, lá estava o alto clero da Anatel. Não resisti, pedi a palavra, entãob alto claro falei:
.... As multas da ANATEL enriquecem este orgão, dão muita inveja ao DETRAN que multa com valores muito menores e compatíveis.
.... A ANTEL não responsabiliza o responsável técnico do provedor numa clara atitude de protecionismo de classe.
.... A ANATEL homologa qualque coisa, não se importa com aqualidade do produto homologado.
 Claro que a mesa ficou furiosa, o Eng. Bettoni, esse mesmo que assinou o ofício sobre a homologação do T Mágico, levantou-se e disse.
 -A ANATEL não homologa qualquer coisa, ela só omologa equipameos certificado por um laboratório creenciado. A ANATEL possui até o recurso de oferecer uma “homologação provisória” para produtos que esão em desevolvimento.
 Bem, ele falou isso num auditório na frente de duzentas pessoas que o ouviam. Fui atras do previlégio e solicitei a “homologação provisória”. A resposta voces leram no ofício que o representante público me deu dizendo que “homologção provisória” não existe na ANATEL.
 Sr. Bettoni onde mora a sua verdade? Nas suas palavras dita num auditório em frente á uma multidão ou na página de um ofício que o Sr. Assina?
 Minha voz é muito pequena e minha importancia menor ainda, eu não sou funciário de nenhuma estatal, sou vaidosamente apenas um anteneiro, mas gostaria que os homens que recebem ótimos salários pagos com os impostos do meu povo tivessem a mesma verdade naquilo que dizem e naquilo que escrevem.
 Claro que de mãos dadas com o manuseio da verdade está a burrice querem ver?
 Como pode um T Mágico ser um divisor de potencia? Na opinião da ANATEL o T Mágico dividiria a potencia de um AP ou dos dois AP? Mas se as frequencias dos AP são diferetes e não se enchergam entre si, como poderia o T Mágico dividir suas potencias? Um divisor de potencia possui uma entrada e duas saidas na mesma frequencia, o T Mágico não é nada disso.
 Acho que esta opinião só poderia ser tolerada por um engenheiro agronomo, talves por um mecânico. Credo, eles não sabem nada sobre aquilo que opinaram.
 Bom, esta é a nossa ANATEL, apesar destas gafes, ainda sou da opinião que é melhor com ela do que sem ela. Já foi pior.
 O T Mágico vai bem e cumprido o seu papel, embora tenham dado esse nome prosaico para ele, as antenas omnis, as setoriais e as direcionais estão mais felizes, sem falar dos anteneiros que compraram o T Mágico e agora estã dizedo que também são feiticeiros. Vai por mim.

Um abraço.

----------


## 1929

A expressã "passível" pode ter dupla interpretação.
Eu fico fulo da vida quando leio este tipo de justificativa que não leva a nada.
E isso tem sido uma norma nas consultas à Anatel.
O Gilvan entendeu que não precisa homologar, já eu entendi que não há como homologar por não ser um produto conhecido, ou melhor "reconhecido".
Pois tudo que é inserido numa rede de comunicações é passível de homologação.
Tecnicamente até os conectores N e rj45 devem ser homologados.
No entanto Gilvan, ainda há outro fator a considerar. Tu fostes consultar exatamente a pessoa que tu afrontaste em público.
Porque não faz um contato direto com os órgãos credenciados para fazer a certificação?
Com a certificação em mãos não há como ser recusado. Se por algum motivo legal isso não possa ser feito não vai passar nem na certificação.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olha só que cruzamento milimétrico para a área. É só cabeçear para o fundo da rede.

Aterramento de Interferencia

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Quando instalares uma antena com polarização dupla, tenha isso na cabeça.

http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/home/ver_modulo2.php?codigo=72

----------


## GilvanEnriconi



----------


## MarceloGOIAS

rsrs

----------


## pkmc

O que eu mais queria ver aqui é alguem que postasse resultados obtidos com esse "equipamento", até agora é só um diz de um lado e diz de outro, queria seber como a maioria dos usuários aqui iria calibrar esse "equipamento" sem geradores de frequencia, analizadores de espectro, et... em fim todos os equipamentos que se usam em uma bancada de testes para Radio frequencia, sendo que a maioria nunca nem se quer viu, que dirá saber usar !
Em fim mais um "MITO" que nem homologação tem !
E todo e qualquer tipo de equipamento utilizado es sistemas de Telecom deve estar homologado, a realidade é essa.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Meu rapaz, não é um equipamento que faz o canal adjacente ser aterrado, é o anteneiro e este não precisa ser homologado pela Anatel. 
Uma sonata de Mozart, Haydn ou Beethoven para se ouvida num grande salão necessita do piano e do músico. Mesmo que o piano esteja bem afinado, a música no ar pode estar desafinada. Depende do artista. 
Assim como existem grandes artistas que não desafinam existem anteneiros que aterram os canais adjacentes. Depende só do talento.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*ENTRELAÇAMENTO DE CANAIS? TO LIGADO, VAI POR MIM.*

Eu que já corri o mundo cavalgando a terra nua
Tenho o peito mais profundo e a visão maior que a tua.
Muitas coisas tenho visto nos lugares onde eu passo
Mas cantando agora insisto neste aviso que ora faço.
Não existe um só enlace que não faça o que eu ensino

Guarde sempre na lembrança que esta estrada não é tua
Tua vista pouco alcança, mas a terra continua
Segue em frente, mancebão, que eu lhe dou a garantia
De que alguém passou primeiro na procura da solução
Pois quem anda noite e dia sempre aprende uma não lição.

Chico é Chico.

----------


## pkmc

Pronto agora vão transformar um Fórum extremamente técnico em FÓRUM CULTURAL.
Vamos começar a postar soluções com poesias gauchescas.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Estou começando a considerar o colega Gilvan, em vez de engenheiro, um legítimo filósofo.

Larga dessa vida Gilvan: vá dar aulas de filosofia. rsrs

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

A TRÍADETocar suavemente em filosofia é inerente em tudo que eu escrevo aqui no Under á quase dois anos. Meus textos são sempre a intersecção entre a filosofia, a arte e a ciência, este espaço composto é a “tríade na nossa cultura. 
Sustento aqui, nas aulas que dou e nos livros que escrevo que nenhum ser humano existe fora do ambiente formado por estes três valores; filosofia, arte e ciência. Mesmos aqueles semelhantes mais modestos da nossa raça, todos nós só nos comunicamos se utilizarmos estes três recursos. 
Talvez alguém possa dar mais ênfase á um só membro da “tríade” e se intitular diferente, geralmente são movidos pela vaidade, pela soberba e pelo sentimento de que podem tirar vantagens ao se intitularem especialistas. Dentre este grupo encontram-se quase todos os meus colegas engenheiros. Não concordo.
O conhecimento tecnológico de um engenheiro vem da cabeça de cientistas que invariavelmente eram membros da “tríade”. Querem ver?
*Galileu Galilei* 
Quanto alguém menos entende, mais quer discordar. Pura filosofia.
Isaac Newton 
A verdadeira filosofia nada mais é que o estudo da morte. Pura filosofia.
*Neels Bohr*
O sentido da vida consiste em que não tem nenhum sentido dizer que a vida não tem sentido. Pura filosofia.
*Albert Einstein* 
Triste época! É mais fácil desintegrar um átomo do que um preconceito. Pura filosofia.
Pois é, o difícil não é entender de antenas. O difícil não é entender de protocolos. O difícil não é entender de redes. O difícil não é entender de configurações. O difícil não é administrar. O difícil é perceber que existimos somente dentro da “tríade” e qualquer preconceito com outra área do conhecimento e pura presunção cultural.
Querem ser bons no que fazem? Se enxerguem dentro da “tríade”. Moro?
 Dentro de uma poesia pode estar escrito com poucas linhas uma crítica, uma ironia ou um deboche ou um elogio que necessitaria um livro inteiro para dizer a mesma coisa. Cuidado pára não se transformarem num alvo fácil para o escárnio. Não tem como não ser assim. Vai por mim.

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi



----------


## alexandrecorrea

gilvan, estou esperando o envio do T-MAGICO para testes até hoje.. lembra quanto tempo tem que a moça pegou o endereço ? 2 meses ? 3 meses ? quase isso.. ou mais que isso...

----------


## alamdias

Gosto de ler os textos do amigo Gilvan, entretanto se continuar e brincar com as formatações de texto, ora arial black e com negrito, ora extremamente pequenas e outra ora de outro jeito, não terei o trabalho.

Minhas pequenas observações:

-Raramente vemos uma rb com seu processamento sendo o gargalo de alguma coisa.
-Se precisar de mais gente em um POP, setorial, com 4 cartões e UMA RB, se precisar de mais, 4 cartões e QUATRO Rb´s separadas, se precisar de mais, é hora de setorizar o "setor" e fazer outro PoP.
-Se preciso de um enlace crítico com bastante banda, tentamos com dual, ou nstreme, ou Rocket, se não deu, Gigacom, SAF, Ceragon e Nec resolvem, se eles não resolverem, é só ligar para a Motorola, que ela resolve, mas prepara bolso.
-Wireless, Wifi, RF etc.. chamem como quiser, já tem muita mágica, não acredito em mais uma.
-Se está envolvido desde o "gerador" de RF até o "propagador", chamem como quiser, está diretamente ligado ao sistema, depende de homologação, certificação entre outros, que eu saiba, desde o modem, switch, cabo de rede, cabo coaxial, antena e até baterias estacionárias, DEVEM ser homologadas na antatel, logo, porque não o T Mágico.

Para finalizar, gostaria de ver um relato de alguém que usou e atestou, como já vimos com os Nano, Canopy, RB 1000, AirMax Ubiquiti etc... mas até agora, é uma sombra, um mito do além, coisa bem mágica mesmo.

Não estou falando que não funciona, ou que não presta, mas em nosso agitado mundo de Redes, tecnologia e do bendito "wireless" não temos tempo para mágica, milagres ou "achismo", mas devemos ser precisos, incisos e agressivos em diversos pontos.

Abraços ! 

Alam Dias

----------


## GilvanEnriconi



----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*AGRADECIMENTO*Olá.
Agradeço pela presença de todos que compareceram no curso do dia 23 de Outubro na *Geenge*. Se o ambiente foi modesto, o coração que recebeu vocês não foi, estava encharcado de orgulho, prazer e vaidade.
Sempre fico admirado pelo nível dos participantes, coisas que eu levei anos para compreender, vejo rapazes introjetar e alimentar-se de conhecimento como se fossem um crocodilo. Claro que esta metáfora refere-se à cadeia alimentar onde esta fera esta no topo. Porém, todos que estavam presentes alimentaram-se dos conhecimentos que estavam faltando em lacunas da cadeia lógica das telecomunicações.
Frases audaciosas foram proferidas durante o curso. Disse um lá:
-Wireless é roteamento e acoplamento. 
O vivente não deixava por pouco. Outro falou assim:
-Não gostei do que tu disseste no evento da Internetsul. (Referindo-se a mim)
Este vivente parecia um Magnetar, mas não irradiava Rf como o astro, ele irradiava competência.
Outro mais acomodado antes do curso começar, falou:
-Só acredito que uma omni possa irradiar quatro AP vendo.
Viu.
O curso começou com um bate papo ás 08:00h, o tema era grande e como o tempo era pequeno o intervalo dançou. O curso rolou até ás 19:30h quando saiu o último.
O curso não terminou o que aconteceu no pequeno auditório quando o espectro de freqüência foi maneado num telão, foi apenas a uniformização dos conceitos. Agora, eu e a turma, imaginamos as mesmas coisas e temos uma terminologia precisa para que possamos conversar com um coeficiente de compreensão altíssimo. Vocês estão afiados para fazerem as perguntas certas. Como já disse tantas vezes, mais vale a pergunta do que a resposta.
O curso também possui a beleza de provocar aproximação entre anteneiros que não se conheciam. Assim, sugiro á vocês que interajam nos sucessos e insucesso de suas instalação quando aplicarem as técnicas que estudaram juntos aqui. Como num Lençol Digital, ou todos ficarão bons ou todos ficarão ruins. Não deixo por menos.
Um abraço e obrigado a todos que depositaram seu voto de confiança em mim.

Gilvan

Participantes:
Cristiano [email protected] - Ivan [email protected] – Marcio [email protected]
Renilson [email protected] - Dhiego [email protected]
Eduardo [email protected] - Daniel [email protected]
Michel [email protected] - Jose [email protected] -Atil [email protected]
Salomão [email protected] - Chadi [email protected]

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

DIGA ESPELHO MEU
EXISTE UMA ANTENA MELHOR DO QUE EU?

----------


## osmano807

É isso aí, tirando as omni das trevas...

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

LENÇOL DIGITAL COLORIDO
Pois convencer pessoas não é nada fácil, mesmo que a evidencia esteja escancarada. Para convencer é necessário estabelecer mudanças, para mudar é necessário dor, e com esta ninguém é tolerante, daí a dificuldade de impor o novo, pior ainda quando ele é fantástico.
Tenho pregado a construção do Lençol Digital numa LAN wireless administrada por um provedor de internet e tenho apresentado de diversas maneiras seus benefícios e suas vantagens. Ao longo das minhas dissertações já ensinei e expliquei diversas vezes como se constrói um Lençol Digital. No entanto, não consegui ainda convencer a maioria absoluta. Acho que vou ter de contar o que eu queria nunca ter contado.
 Muitas pessoas pensam que o lençol digital é um petroglifo meu. Que é um construto hipotético tão pouco razoável quanto aos conceitos atribuídos aos desenhos nas pedras deixados pelos antigos povos nas cavernas. Não é não, embora os antigos contassem com inspirações não bem aceitas hoje em dia por antropólogos e arqueólogos modernos, eles estavam dizendo com seus desenhos que nada está isolado, nem mesmo as raças dos seres vivos, Quanto mais alguns radinhos numa LAN wireless.
 Num antigamente não tão antigo a religião proibia abrir o corpo de uma pessoa para fazer uma intervenção cirúrgica, ofenderia a Deus tal ação, era considerada uma profanação no corpo que tinha sido feito a imagem do todo poderoso. 
 A necessidade a curiosidade foram maiores que a fé e o homem lentamente e literalmente mergulhou seus dedos, instrumentos e sondas para dentro dos corpos doentes. Com esse grande passo, conseguiu aumentar a quantidade e a qualidade de vida da humanidade, pois descobriu que o protocolo de funcionamento era igual em todos os seres vivos. Uma pessoa doente poderia adoecer outras pessoas, assim como um radinho no meio de uma LAN pode estragar outros tantos dentro da mesma LAN wireless.
 Admitir uma LAN wireless com um Lençol Digital ofende a quem? Se o conceito do Lençol Digital está errado, não existe nada que o sustente, mas se está absolutamente certo? Por que não fazer como os antigos profanadores que dissecaram os cadáveres e estabeleceram o certo acima do dogma? Onde está a curiosidade?
 Um surrealismo muitas vezes é o que existe de mais real, por isso vou contar:
 Certa feita estava eu no chalé da minha casa de campo tomando um mate e olhando o bordado magnífico que as estrelas faziam no firmamento quando uma bola colorida caiu lentamente, sem nenhum barulho atrás de uma coxilha bem perto da varanda onde eu estava sentado.
 Levantei da cadeira de balanço e lentamente, desci os três degraus de madeira rumando para o local onde um brilho rosado adornava o horizonte. O que seria aquilo? Se não houve pressa de pousar, por certo eu não necessitaria ter para chegar lá. Com passos cuidadosos e com a mão quente que segurava a cuia, venci a lomba chegando ao topo do monte, fiquei estáqueado. Lá em baixo da ribanceira pairando sobre um pequeno lago estava uma forma geométrica formada por seis superfícies parabólicas. 
 Da parábola superior do cubo, um feixe de luz rosado subia para o céu. Pensei comigo mesmo o feixe de luz tem ângulo de irradiação invertido, o lóbulo fica cada vez mais fino, bem ao contrário do que devia ser. Propagava-se para onde mora o infinito. Até onde conseguiria chegar? Estaria trafegando dados no rosa?
 Em baixo do cubo parabólico uma luz azulada mergulhava nas águas do lago. Pensei em seguida que todas as águas do planeta terra estão interligadas, se o rosa viajasse para os confins do espaço, até onde viajaria o azul? Os dados do rosa poderia se transformar em dados azuis? 

*Continua...*

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

*Continuação...*


 Do lado direito do cubo parabólico, um feixe verde banhava as folhas do arvoredo de um capão distante. As árvores são incontestavelmente as melhores antenas que existem, são capazes de absorver qualquer freqüência exceto a cor verde que as banhavam. Qual seria o motivo? Estaria alguma árvore no planeta desconectado daquela LAN verde? E os dados?
 Da esquerda do cubo parabólico um feixe de luz marrom apontava para uma montanha distante onde havia uma grande extração de minério. Nosso planeta é rico em minérios e todos se combinam formando misturas diversas. Os minerais se ligam entre si seguindo proporções corretas, assim como as proporções que devem ser guardadas entre os rádios clientes de uma LAN wireless. Se dados houvesse, o cubo parabólico funcionava como sendo um roteador.
 Bem na minha frente, o cubo parabólico parecia estar apontado para mim. Foi então que uma luz branca começou a vir em minha direção. A luz branca se propagava vagarosamente, vencia a distancia tão lentamente quanto uma pluma no ar. Parecia estar pedindo licença ao vento para passar. Quando chegou a um metro de mim parou. 
 Meu coração estava disparado, eu estava mergulhado no manto negro da noite com uma luz intensa na minha frente que relutava em me iluminar. Dei dois passos para frente e me iluminei no feixe.
 Não sai do lugar, mas estava em todos os lugares da terra, eu via e sentia todos os seres humanos, ninguém estava vivo, ninguém estava morto, eu via e sentia toda a humanidade de duas formas diferentes como se fossem duas LANs que funcionavam em canais diferentes, vida e morte. Ninguém era melhor que ninguém, em todos havia dor, prazer, medo, saudades, e um profundo sentimento de solidão. Fantasticamente todos estavam conectados entre si pelo desejo deles por elas e delas por eles. 
 De repente as luzes apagaram, o cubo parabólico subiu verticalmente em direção ás estrelas tão rápido quanto os pensamentos humanos. Fiquei sozinho em cima da coxilha com a minha solidão.
 Voltei para o chalé com passos largos, sentei na minha cadeira de balanço e fiquei cismando com o ocorrido. Então hoje resolvi contar a vocês que pertencem a minha LAN, esse fato nunca antes comentado por mim. Se não acreditarem não faz mal, eu mesmo às vezes penso que foi um sonho criado pelas minhas dores, prazer, medo, saudades e solidão. Alguém já disse que tem certas verdades que não se deve dizer para não se passar por um mentiroso inocente.
 No entanto, quando estou num curso ensinando o Lençol Digital, lembro daquela noite e do cubo parabólico. Penso então que tudo que é harmônico se relaciona como se fosse um lençol, assim como a terra a flora, a fauna os minerais e nós seres humanos, vivos ou mortos.
 No final da madrugada antes de ser derrotado pelo sono ainda lancei um último olhar para o firmamento onde as estrelas parecia ser o maior lençol de todos criados neste nosso universo. 

 *Dia 27 de novembro estarei novamente com meus alunos, imerso no feixe que se cria lentamente quando o clarão da verdade se revela para nós. Venha para o curso e domine o Lenço Digital.*

Gilvan.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

QUANTO VALE UMA BOA SOLUÇÃO?
Até 500 clientes num provedor, na sacola do técnico tem poucas ferramentas e um leptop. Sua cabeça ainda está sendo pouco ocupada.
-ЉЋЮЋ -
Com 1.000 clientes neste provedor a cabeça do técnico começa a irradiar calor e na sua sacola precisa ser adicionado o carinha abaixo.
Medidor

-ЉЋЮЋ -
Com mais de 1.000 clientes neste provedor o técnico vira bombeiro, está sempre correndo para apagar fogo, a não ser que na sua sacola esteja adicionado o carinha abaixo.
Spectron

-ЉЋЮЋ –

Um provedor com mais de 5.000 clientes precisa que o seu responsável técnico tenha vínculos com empresas de Telecom onde assuntos técnicos sejam discutidos a nível de laboratório e mesa. 

-ЉЋЮЋ –

Resumindo, uma empresa só nasce se houver um bom administrador por trás, o técnico não precisa ser tão bom. Esta empresa só se mantém grande se o técnico for bom. Um técnico só é bom se estiver instrumentado.
-ЉЋЮЋ –

Estou com saudades do Aldo, terá ele se vaporizado?
Estou me exibindo na revista RTI, agora não preciso mais fazer propaganda do meu curso aqui, faço lá. Obrigado por agüentarem firme. Estou sempre à disposição de todos, nas perguntas que me fazem está sempre embutido grandes conteúdos. Vocês valem mais que o pré sal.
-ЉЋЮЋ –

Gilvan

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá.
Olha só que idéia, nasceu numa cancha de bocha enquanto a minha bola branca estava no ar. Claro que eu não errei a coitada da bola preta, foi uma bochada e tanto, levantou a galera e no meio da ovação brilhou esta idéia. http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/files/CHAMADA%2029.JPG
Vai por mim.
Dia 29 deste mês estarei mostrando como se faz isso. Se você não é um balim e não tem medo do que vem de cima esteja aqui. Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Olá.

Olha só que idéia, nasceu numa cancha de bocha depois de muitas caipirinhas. Talvez tenha sido a sol quente da praia na cabeça, ou então aquelas coisas maravilhosas que desfilam na areia, mas o fato é que enquanto a minha bola branca estava no ar, aconteceu o clarão da criação, um micro big-bang. Claro que eu não errei a coitada da bola preta, foi uma 
bochada e tanto, levantou a galera presente e no meio da ovação nasceu o Q Mágico.
Deem uma olhada neste site abaixo e digam se não vale a pena jogar boxa na beira da praia.
http://www.geenge.com.br/sig/files/CHAMADA%2029.JPG

Vai por mim.

Dia 26 de Fevereiro estarei mostrando como se faz isso. Se você não é um balim 
e não tem medo do que vem de cima esteja aqui. 
Um abraço.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi



----------


## GilvanEnriconi



----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Tem nada. 
Coloque os óculos da sabedoria de lentes grossas e olhe uma guia de onda de cor preta na frente do ponto focal, ela serve para fazer as ondas não se dispersarem e seguirem todas na mesma direção. Moro? 
Conselho:
Só estude lentes em ótica se quiseres desfrutar de um raciocínio bonito, nunca para entender ondas, sereia o mesmo que estudar os felinos para entender os caninos. Só um biólogo desvairado faria isso. 
No entanto obrigado pelo conselho, tudo que se refere à luz é curioso. Você sabia que ainda não temos certeza da natureza da luz? Teu interesse revela um lado místico e místicos são aqueles que têm uma intuição natural da natureza. Parabéns, muitos aprendizes de feiticeiros superaram seus mestres. 
Retribuição
Para que compreendas melhor os fenômenos eletromagnéticos, sugiro que estudes Arte. Alias traduzindo dos inventores desta palavra arte quer dizer tecnologia. Comece com o Gonzaguinha, ele é um mestre em ironia. 

Eu fico
Com a pureza da resposta das crianças
É a vida, é bonita e é bonita
Viver, e não ter a vergonha de ser feliz
Cantar e cantar e cantar
A beleza de ser um terno aprendiz
Ah meu Deus eu sei
Que a vida devia ser bem melhor e será
Mas isso não impede que eu repita
É bonita é bonita é bonita.
..................................................................

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

Lembro quando dizias que o T Mágico não funcionaria. Já existem mais de mil instalados e funcionando bem. Tuas argumentações sobre as guias de onda estão incompletas, devias estudá-las mais. Em todo caso eu sempre tenho para mostrar o pau com que eu matei a cobra. Se quiseres conhecer o PREDADOR, matricule-se o curso do dia 26 de março e quando estiveres frente a frente com a fera, de as suas explicações virtuosa.

----------


## GilvanEnriconi

O CACHOTENA

Ha muitos anos trás quando eu começava minha vida profissional, tive um empregado que foi em muitas situações a solução mais fácil para os meus problemas mais difíceis.
O Guilherme era um cara ligeiro, ligeiro no fazer e no pensar, sempre achei agradável a maneira prática com que Guilherme abordava os problemas e por esse motivo ele passou a me acompanhar em todos os eventos que eu participava. 
Em alguns eventos o risco de sucesso não pode ser calculado antes, tem-se que arriscar e foi o que eu fiz alugando um espaço na feira Expointer em Sapucaia do Sul. Lá estava eu junto com muitos outros tentando vender as antenas que fabrico, mas na frente do stand não passava ninguém. O lugar não fora bem escolhido e por ficar deslocado apenas assistia as pessoas passarem em outro corredor. 
Do lado do meu stand havia um treler de cachorro quente que também estava na maior solidão. Estava decidido a feira seria um fracasso, não daria nem para tirar o custo. Meu visinho do lado, muito desolado falou:
-E ainda por cima este sol quente para nos derreter, antes eu tivesse ficado em casa ao invés de ficar aqui assando os miolos.
Eu ia responder quando o Guilherme saiu-se inesperadamente com essa:
-Porque vocês não se unem e vendem cachotena ? Poderiam dividir o lucro e tirar o prejuízo.
Eu e o colega de infortúnio ficamos calados sem entender o que o Guilherme queria dizer, ficamos apenas olhando para ele, cobrando com o silencio o sentido naquela pergunta lançada no ar. O Guilherme então provou que a astúcia é o lugar onde mora o inesperado quando disse:
-Façam cachorro quente com o pão esquentado pelo calor concentrado no ponto focal da antena de 60Cm e assem a lingüiça com o calor concentrado no foco da antena de 90Cm. Ainda completou: -Nunca foi feito antes.
Meu visinho arregalou os olhos e disse de imediato:
-Eu topo.
Esperei uns segundos para a fixa cair e disse para o colega:
-Me emprestas um avental?
Bem, o kit de ferramenta com seis mãos manuseando e três cabeças pensando construíram rapidamente doze cachotenas. O problema maior foi o de espelhar as parábolas para que aumentasse co coeficiente de reflexão do calor, mas superamos com a cromagem da superfície. Então, faixas que foram colocadas de forma estratégica diziam.
Coma aqui um cachotena . 
Não agride o meio ambiente. 
100% ecológico. 
Coma o sabor do sol. 
Rapaz começou a fazer fila, a lingüiça exalava um cheiro delicioso no ar. A cachotena provocava risos e pedia explicações. Guilherme muito sério dizia:
Ora, este é um método que foi desenvolvido pela Nasa para aquecer a comida dos astronautas.
Cada vez que o Guilherme dizia isso eu saia de perto envergonhado, mas sempre ouvia atrás de mim alguém dizendo:
-Eu quero um.
A feira acabou e não vendi nenhuma antena, mas vendemos mais de mil cachotena, deu para pagar as contas e ainda sobrou, para no final da feira festejar o sucesso.
As melhores idéias são sempre as mais simples e sem preconceitos.
OS.
Não acredita? Inscreva-se para participares dia 26 de Março no curso de antenas aqui na Geenge que no coffee breake para provar vou servir cachotena para todos. Tragam o vinho, água potável me dá azia.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Barbaridade tchê!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Estou esperando voce mandar o meu para testes hem Gilvan !! nao desisti... sou teimoso...

Tua secretaria tem os meus dados, mas sem problemas para envia-los novamente !!!





> Lembro quando dizias que o T Mágico não funcionaria. Já existem mais de mil instalados e funcionando bem. Tuas argumentações sobre as guias de onda estão incompletas, devias estudá-las mais. Em todo caso eu sempre tenho para mostrar o pau com que eu matei a cobra. Se quiseres conhecer o PREDADOR, matricule-se o curso do dia 26 de março e quando estiveres frente a frente com a fera, de as suas explicações virtuosa.

----------


## FANTOXY

> Estou esperando voce mandar o meu para testes hem Gilvan !! nao desisti... sou teimoso...
> 
> Tua secretaria tem os meus dados, mas sem problemas para envia-los novamente !!!



Amigos....Alguem esta uando?

Algum PTP ou POP?

Quanto custa?

Usar ou Não?
Homologação
Que fim tomou esse top?

Suceso a todos!!!

----------


## m4d3

Por tudo que li entre os vai e vens filosóficos o fato que me marcou é que não existe comprovação de que o referido equipamento funciona sem gerar novas interferências e poderia existir caso a empresa que o fabrica colocasse o mesmo a disposição de um instituto respeitado buscando homologação e comprovação dos beneficios oferecidos por meio de um laúdo da análise técnica como é normal qualquer interessado em provar suas afirmações fazer, esse é um fato que me aborrece no momento me fazendo dúvidar de muita coisa que já li a respeito.

Pra mim não ficou claro nem justificado o uso e custos para implantação muito menos a eficácia do mesmo.

Acredito que a geenge já deve estar providenciando tal material se já não o fez pois como li em uma afirmativa já possui mais de 1000 instalados, em uma conta direta 250x1000 já deu lucro suficiente pra pagar um estudo ou não passa de uma brincadeira como o cachotena, uma piada de mal gosto se for o caso.

Aguardo ansioso a solução pra diversos problemas e acredito que este sistema poderia auxiliar em algumas soluções, mas sem embasamento técnico eu prefiro usar uma lata de neston como antena do que jogar dinheiro num equipamento cujo funcionamento se baseia em suposições, estranho o fato de até o momento não ter passado de um bate boca sem comprovações reais mas respeito o ponto de vista de cada lado sem querer interferir no que já fora dito.

Abraço aos amigos desenvolvedores e participantes dessa saudável discusão.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

O Sr. Gilvan ficou de mandar uma amostra do T-MAGICO, isso foi no ano passado, até hoje não recebi, a secretaria dele até entrou em contato, pegou endereço e talz, unica coisa que aconteceu é que, recebo 2 spam´s iguais no lugar de 1... :P

----------


## elielton

E então alguém chegou a usar esse T-Mágico?
Estou curioso para saber se realmente funciona.

----------


## valterBR

Reacendendo a discussão(desenterrando defunto).... Alguma evolução neste caso?

Alguém já testou isso em enlace?
Tipo, colocar esse T mágico em Rocket Dish com 2 RB912 em cada ponta? Embora eu possa ter uma decepção, irei fazer um teste de bancada...

Antes que alguém me corrija no português... hehehe

"Reavivar", "animar", "estimular" são sinônimos de "reacender" (apenas com a letra "c"). "Reascender", com "sc", quer dizer "ascender novamente". "Ascender" é o mesmo que "subir", "elevar" ("ascensor" é um sinônimo de "elevador").

----------

